# the one that didnt get away in SA



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

With my new bling - rod leash I went for a fish this morning north of old dudes south and had better success than last.








One of four to 50cm








A beaut morning before work.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice.

Good work Geoff


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice haul for this time of year, or any time of year for that matter.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done Geoff 

I am sure OldDood want mine, as he is and will always remain the Puffer Fish legend.

Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Zilch said:


> Well done Geoff
> 
> I am sure OldDood want mine, as he is and will always remain the Puffer Fish legend.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, the puffer fish legend gave me a few pointers one evening that has really helped my fishing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice work
Nice eating size

Good to see the snapper here.


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Great morning Geoff well done.
Cheers Peter.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

patwah said:


> Geoffw said:
> 
> 
> > With my new bling - rod leash I went for a fish this morning north of old dudes south and had better success than last.
> ...


Uncanny.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Nice haul Geoff. How well could you see the bottom? I was out exercising with a lure on Tuesday and it was quite clear and I was constantly getting interrupted by squid and cuttlies.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

That's great Geoff,
You look like you have got the catching South of the Breakwater reds all sorted out.  
A few more of those and you will be looking for even bigger and better challenges.
P.S.-If you need any tips on catching puffer fish I can drop you right in the worlds hottest spots.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Love those pinkies - and nice fish too


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

I bet that haul impressed the joggers on the beach.well done.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice batch. Going to get creative cookin them up?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A fillet off that one about 40cms would have been sweet eating, nice results.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Chris the water was reasonably clear. I could see bottom but only below me.

Kangaone, the beach walkers were impressed but not by the fish. Just as I came in a retriever headed out after some sort of water bird. Asthedog got closer the bird would paddle out keeping about 5 metres in front heading straight out to sea. The poor owners couldn't get the dog to turn. I reckon that bird had more than its fair share of brain. Eventually I headed out again and got myself between the bird and dog. Turned the dog and followed behind it back to shore just incase it didn't make it. By this time there was quite a lot of spectators and two very thankful dog owners. What writhe fish and the rescue it was a pretty good day.
Dodge and zed we had bbq'd whole snapper with Thai dressing for tea.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice bag of reds there Geoff! The water looked sensational again this morning.....as I headed out the driveway and headed to work


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Reds, rods and dogs; nothing lost to the sea this time.

I'm gonna try my luck tomorrow.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Noice haul Geoff, looks like everything has come together for you this time. Was it a new rod that did the trick?
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Reds, rods and dogs; nothing lost to the sea this time.
> 
> I'm gonna try my luck tomorrow.


Good luck, I'd love to join you but have visitors so no more fishing for me till next week.


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

What else can I say but great work, super effort that!
Cheers


----------



## greeny03 (Jan 1, 2014)

Very NICE Geoff! Top effort helping out the dog owners too!

Gary


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like someone has got some nice eating,
don't you just love them, are they far out.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Good work Geoff your persistence/patience has been rewarded.  Cant wait for the big blows to come through and stir things up a bit.


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

A catch like that before work would be very satisfying, congrats.


----------

